# Lead flouoroscopy with icd implant



## EmilyDingee (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello

during an icd gen change (cpt code 33263) lead flouroscopy was performed.

Is this coded with 75791?

Please advise.

Thank you!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 20, 2013)

EmilyDingee said:


> Hello
> 
> during an icd gen change (cpt code 33263) lead flouroscopy was performed.
> 
> ...



Is there a medical reason to use fluoro?  Normally, it bundled with generator exchange.

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## EmilyDingee (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Jim!

Yes, the ICD reached ERI but the advisory lead had "possible insulation breakdown and conductor externalization." 

"The leads were inspected and found to have no insulation breakdown. The leads were detached from the ICD and assesssed with the analyzer."

Still bundled?

Thank you!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 22, 2013)

EmilyDingee said:


> Hi Jim!
> 
> Yes, the ICD reached ERI but the advisory lead had "possible insulation breakdown and conductor externalization."
> 
> ...



No, I would bill it with the 76000 fluoro charge.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 22, 2013)

Jim Pawloski said:


> No, I would bill it with the 76000 fluoro charge.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim



Hi Emily,
I was working on a ICD generator exchange and saw in Dr. Z's book, that if fluoro is used to evaluate leads is done without any other intervention, then you bill 76000.  So I would not bill for fluoro because of the generator exchange.
Sorry,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

